
Ask HN: Can you recommend me a lightweight journaling tool - phakding
I am looking to keep brief notes on what I did every day. The Internet blogs are a overkill.<p>Here are my requirements:
1. Lightweight
2. Easily migratable
3. customizable look n feel<p>Nice to have:
1. uses embedded DBs like sqlite
2. written in php
3. Ability to add tags&#x2F;search by tags
======
ryanmercer
I'd just use Evernote and use Zapier or IFTTT to back up entries to
gdrive/dropbox etc. Fairly decent app functionality across
iOS/Android/Windows/Chrome OS/Mac OS. Great build in tagging, ok searchability
and even with a free account you'll still be able to add the occasional photo
or small PDF relevant to your entry.

I have my Google calendar and Automatic driving history dump to Evernote in
appropriate notebooks. The weather also gets added to my Google calendar so
gets recorded for each day. Everything gets backed up to my gdrive too as
spreadsheets.

Similarly, call logs also get backed up to my gdrive via IFTTT and I use 3
different apps to back up my SMS every 3 days which get filed a few different
places.

------
Artlav
A text file?

I tend to just write stuff grouped by category into a text file, with
timestamp tags (today is 180717). Nothing i tried was more comfortable and
portable than that.

Standard search function of text editors take care of tags and searching.
Picking a text editor is great customization.

------
jolmg
There's org-mode in emacs. I've got mine setup so that hitting `C-x d` opens
up a calendar with today as default selected. I press Enter and it visits
~/org/diary/2018-07-16.org, creating it if it doesn't exist.

------
p0d
You may like hugo and markdown for journaling.

Personally I settled running wordpress in a lxc container in my roofspace. The
little hp dual-core box runs wordpress, gitlab and a plex media server.

I think sometimes lightweight and simple becomes a pain.

------
apexol
I'll recommend Zero AM
([https://www.roastedbytes.com/zeroam/](https://www.roastedbytes.com/zeroam/))

~~~
phakding
This looks pretty good, unfortunately it's windows only.

------
FroshKiller
A notebook and a pen.

------
pmdulaney
Try workflowy. Not so customizable, but it is easy to make it hierarchical, so
things don't get too cluttered. It also handles links well.

------
enkiv2
Single line shell script:

(date ; cat) > ~/.notes

